# Waterproof, non-toxic paint...



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello all,
I am looking for a non-toxic, waterproof paint that I could use in my aquarium... Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## PUMPKINHEAD (Nov 5, 2010)

I asked this recently and was told Krylon Fusion is a good one. I bought some for 7$ and sprayed my diy spraybar...so far so good.


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks but I cant use a spray though! I'm creating a BG with foam and thinset...


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

There's a myriad of epoxy based paints that would be excellent for your application.


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Any specific brand found in Canada?


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

This is probably your best bet i know its expensive but what isnt? I can say ive used it and its great stuff! http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/3048/Sweetwater-Epoxy-Paints-1-Gallon


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Ya but this is like waaayyy too expensive. All I need is like the amount in a toothpaste tub!!!! It's for my 0.25 Gallon Palu!!! Check it out in the vivarium section, its called "small paludarium"
Thanks anyways


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha... use finger nail polish...


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Heyyy no laughing  Lol jk... haha ya I could, lol, check out the thread!!!


----------

